# p28 products



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

How come we never see any of this sort of stuff in the UK ?

https://www.p28foods.com/products

Surely there is a big enough market in the UK for this stuff


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

We've got musclefood instead


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

It is sold over here on supplement sites


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

http://www.musclefood.com/high-protein-snacks-1.html

Breads, crisps, bars, peanut butter..


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.foodsforfitness.co.uk/


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> http://www.musclefood.com/high-protein-snacks-1.html
> 
> Breads, crisps, bars, peanut butter..


musclefood definitely expanding quickly  good to see! need to get myself some of that peanut butter looks to good


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

rfclee said:


> musclefood definitely expanding quickly  good to see! need to get myself some of that peanut butter looks to good


It is mate - some great reviews in the MF section of the forum on this too


----------

